# Sticky  Alcohol and IBS



## Nikki

Just a quick post about alcohol, as this seems to be a very popular issue with us young'uns. This is what Kmottus (a member of the BB) said about alcohol a while back.


> quote:Your mileage may vary with alcohol.Alcohol tends to loosen up the stools of people pretty much in general. Not just IBSers. Some people without IBS tend to get diarrhea as a result of drinking.How much this effects you will vary. For constipation prone people this effect may be helpful.Different people find different drinks bother them more than other. If carbonated soft drinks bother you, then carbonated hard drinks are likely to be a problem.Fruity drinks may bother you if the sugars found in fruits bother you.


 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic;f=1;t=029150 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic;f=1;t=028855 There have been hundreds of threads about Alcohol on here, these are just a couple of them.In my experience, i do much better on clear alcoholic liquids. Not the heavy ones like bourbon and tia maria. I find White Wine is fine for me.Bitters (ex. London Pride) and Ciders have a bit of a laxative effect anyway, so if you are a D type these probably won't help all that much. Also, guinness can give the most regular drinkers problems the next day also. This is just going on my own experiences so don't take this as gospel. This is just what i have experineced. You will pretty much need to experiment on your own to see what does and doesn't work for you.


----------



## WaveyR

Experimenting is half the fun







Wavey


----------



## Susan Purry

Thanks for posting Kmottus' info.I wonder if which drinks are more problematic IBS wise is an individual thing or a general thing? (guess we'll find out as this thread progresses!). White wine is a real problem for my IBS symptoms. And kmottus is so right about Cider! Red wine is fine for me. I seem to do fine on spirits (I drink mainly whisky) and ale. Some days though, after a night out and a few drinks, I can be persuaded to get a kebab on the way home, or some fish and chips which are far worse for my IBS than a whole pub full of alcoholic drink is!







(this is all from memory, I don't really drink now).


----------



## Nikki

You see, thats funny, because i do much better on White Wine and ale is just a NO! Cider im kinda ok on as long as i don't drink too much.Your so right, its the kebabs afterwards that mess me up! lol.Thanks for posting Susan. Come over here more often!


----------



## WaveyR

Nevermind a kebab, its cheesy chips that give my stomach hell


----------



## Nikki

NO! Bacon and Cheese chips are to die for! Its a shame i can't eat them.


----------



## Nikki

Bumperdoodles!







Hmm, thinking about feeling better the next day...its a tough one. Its pretty much hangover cures you are looking for i think. There is always the old hair of the dog idea- but i wouldn't go there







.The best cure for it would be to drink water before you go to bed. I normally drink a couple of pints before i go to bed of water. Also, try not to drink too much alcohol either. Everything in moderation!Spliffy


----------



## Nikki

bumpeeroony


----------



## Angela43

When I used to drink I noticed I'd have bad D the next day. And a friend of mine who doesn't have IBS usually has D the day after she drinks too.


----------



## Dave-G

I used to be a moderate drinker and thanks to all the help I have received from members over the last year, I have identified my food allergies and gradually became free from my IBS D problems -almost forgot I even had IBS







That is until I ran out of work Mid Jan this year,with very little prospect of any work for quite a few months - I decided to stop - full stop.Bad mistake - I had 2 weeks of shear hell with constipation







I have since found that going out just twice a week for 2 lagers has redressed the balance and thankfully my bowels are back to normal. And HEY when I do go out for those drinks, they taste so much better and I realy enjoy them.However, I do not think it right that I should drink to keep my bowels in order, so I have booked an appointment with my doctor for tommorrow night to see what he says. Although I do enjoy my 2 outings a week, I felt so much better as a person with no alcohol in me at all and will gladly give it up for say a mild laxative.?Any other members had similar experiences?Kind regards,Dave.


----------



## jrs

I've never had much of a problem with IBS and alcohol, unless I was feeling bad in the first place it just makes it a little bit worse. I was never a huge drinker though, only ever have two-three drinks in an evening usually, so I can't speak to drinking a lot.


----------



## Nikki

Bump!


----------



## rjmcg20

Man all the talk about chips man I just want to say, I miss chips from the UK. Iv I didn't move to America theres no way I would stop eating those chips, definately hoops I think thats what they were called. Memory must be on the way out. Or sweets like Cadburry's flake and so on. Okay im making myself sick just thinking about it.


----------



## Nikki

Bump


----------



## Taylor Wilkens

nikki please talk to me. I will do anything to talk to u. I was the one who is mean.


----------



## The DRF

I drink and get drunk now and then.. sometimes it hurts me the day after, sometimes it dont. Sometimes I get so bloated I have to stop after a drink or two of beer. There is no pattern with me so I said the hell with it and did what I please, and suffer now and then.


----------



## Nikki

Bumperdoodles!


----------



## Nikki

Bump!


----------



## Vikita

After I got IBS and had a really rough summer (sick all the time, lost weight because I couldn't eat), I cut out all sorts of triggers, including alcohol. Not much of a big drinker to begin with (not since college), but I did miss having one or two every now and again. My brother, the big beer conniseur (sp?), bless his heart, went out of his way to find me a drink my tummy could tolerate. Starting with vodka, since that's the most pure alcohol, we added cranberry juice to make a Cape Cod. (No screwdrivers for me; OJ is too acidic.) That's now my "drink of choice", and I can even have two or three on a good night without my tummy reacting adversely. Yay for brothers!


----------



## betagirl

My alcohol tolerance has gone way down since I got crohn's. Part of it has to do with the meds I'm on. There's an antibiotic that I sometimes have to take that they give to alcoholics sometimes to keep them from drinking







When I'm not on that thing, I can handle about 4 drinks. I can't drink hard liquor any more (bummer), beer I can sort of handle, but strangely I can drink red wine ALL night. It's the weirdest thing. If I drink 4 beers I wake up the next day like I had 12 martinis. But I can drink a bottle of red wine without any problems.I don't claim to get it. It's just a matter of finding what works for you.


----------



## Nikki

Yes, alcohol tolerance is a funny one. I know i can drink LOADS of smirnoff ice and not get drunk and feel fine, but the same amount of white wine would have be i a coma!My stomach is ok if i stick to white wine and not too much of it.


----------



## LCH

Alcohol and me usually work pretty well together. If I can get two bottles of Mike's hard cranberry lemonade in me fast, then I'm usually okay. It's like the alcohol numbs my stomach enough to make it halfway normal. I can usually even eat groovy things like pizza, god forbid . . . But white wine is safest with my stomach. Sometimes my stomach rejects the Mike's and I'm then stuck in a world of trouble. I find I do better if I drink a lot of water before and after I drink though.


----------



## CTgirl1984

Yeah, I agree with most of you that the carbonated drinks can sometimes be a problem. Especially the really sweet stuff like Smirnoff, and those Bacardi drinks. I also can't really have Screwdrivers or Vodka and Cranberry because those juices are way too acidic.Light Beer or vodka mixed in Iced Tea work best for me. I also find that some foods that bother me normally don't bother my stomach as much when I'm drinking (or maybe I just don't notice). A few tips I have discovered through experience: 1) know your limit and don't drink too much, to avoid getting sick2) when you're done drinking, or before you go to bed, drink lots and lots of water, and you won't get a hangover (as a hangover is caused by dehydration)3) drinking on an empty stomach might upset your stomach, so you might be better off eating some bland foods like bread before you begin drinking4) stay away from really sweet or highly carbonated drinks


----------



## Vicky19

i havent drunk since before the ibs started a yr ago and i wouldnt wanna risk it! i would probably get drunk on 1 drink seeing as i havent drunk it for so long


----------



## erbadger

I have found if I go out and have just a few drinks I feel just as hung over the next day as if I had drank 2 or 3 times more. I haven't been able to determine what is ok for me to drink, though a glass of wine (white or red) is fine, but who can stop after one!!!


----------



## lisa_webby

Hey erbadger, isn't it fun living in WI and being unable to drink beer (or eat cheese, I can't do much dairy)? I'm expecting them to take away my voter registration any day now.







Anyway, to all of you - I am completely unable to tolerate any form of alcohol without getting massive stomach cramps. Don't know if that's partly genetic or what... I am part Asian and Asians in general have lower tolerance than Caucasians for genetic reasons. So be it white wine, Cape Cods, or whatever, count yer blessings!


----------



## mporl77

I find that not drinking alcohol at all works best. But beer doesn't seem to harm much. But do everything in moderation. Tequila, and rum seem to cause the most problems.


----------



## LD1

So,I realize things are different for everyone, but I really need some advice. I can't seem to tolerate any alcohol well right now. (although I've only tried beer and vodka) I have to go to a party (at a bar) this weekend and I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for a "safe" drink that I can have a little bit of. I've heard vodka and cranberry juice???? Any others?


----------



## babigurl_21

Drinking with IBS.... always hasn't sat right the next day with me!!! Ugh.


----------



## johnharris1979

I'm new here. In my case, alcohol is usually the only thing that triggers my IBS. A few light beers followed by 4 pints of Guiness last night has my day off to a really rough start.


----------



## 17309

I have IBS with constipation and I have found that alcohol makes it much, much worse. How is this possible? Everyone knows you're supposed to have a "beer ****" the next morning, but alas. Now I have stopped drinking altogether because I know the next week will be hellish. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## 15027

Yes this a major problem i have!!!On a night out i will have several glasses of wine and i always follow these drinks with plenty of water to be safe. But unfortunatley this doesnt stop the affects of IBS! Probably helps with the hangover though!I get the cramps that night then they seem to go, but the next week is a nightmare with the constant bloating and feeling sick and off food.I am also due to go on holiday with a few friends in 2 weeks time, but since discovering i have IBS i think im going to cancel. Dont think it will be much fun for me having a alcohol free holiday when my friends are partying like crazy! Has anyone else ever been in this situation? And what did you do?


----------



## 16458

I've noticed that budwieser makes my stomach feel better


----------



## 15027

Thanks Sickofthiscrap!!Thats a very appropriate name!I also just wondered for those of you who drink white wine and are ok with it, do you have lemonade or soda with it or just wine on its own? As i tend to have lemonade with mine and i just wondered whether this would make much differance?


----------



## Nikki

I am fine with white wine on its own, and with soda, and lemonade! But everyone is different- but it might be the lemonade...


----------



## 18797

I am currently on an alcohol ban, imposed by myself. I have been really ill this week, and I have been eating really healthy, no IBS risk foods. I did have a pretty large weekend though, friday and saturday. I find when I drink I dont actually feel sick at the time, possibly due to the numbing, but say I have beer, the next day it will make me need to go to the toilet more, with more volume. I think its too heavy for my body to handle. I stripped my alcohol intake back to vodka only after consultation with my naturopath last year, but I have it with coke, lemonade, or I have Smirnoff Ice double black. They do make me need to use the bathroom more than usual, but not to the same extent as beer. Generally I have been feeling more sick at the start of the week than at the end, so alcohol cant be doing me any good really. I dont think I am getting out the alcohol for at least a few days. So time to test my body off it for a few weeks.Couldnt have picked a worse time! farewell parties, house parties, birthdays, festivals!!! ouch.


----------



## 20877

I was just diagnosed with IBS a few months ago...I am college student and this experience has been hell for me...but I've actually noticed that alcohol makes me feel better. I'm not sure about the wine stuff since I don't really drink it, but beer makes me feel okay. I actually look forward to drinking because I know that that is the one time I can hang out with my friends and not have to worry about constantly running to the bathroom!


----------



## 14013

i only had to have one smirnoff ice last time i drank and it gave me bad D, but sometimes i can have a load of them and be okay, why is IBS so on and off?


----------



## Kathleen M.

I'm not sure we know why, other than it is.Some may have to do with which triggers are at a given time (like if you ate right you could drink more, or when you are stressed to the verge of an attack anyway the alcohol pushes you over the edge) Some of it seems to be it just varies because it does for no particular reason.K.


----------



## 16428

Alcohol used to be a big problem with me a year ago, Well i thought it was the alcohol! I soon realised that it was not just the alcohol that was effecting me it was the fact that I was constantly worrying about where the closest toilets were, my quickest route home, If i could get a taxi, If i could get back to my car quick enough! All incase I needed a toilet!!The stress was then causing my IBS to play up which always ended the same way HOME EARLY! I finally picked up that the stress was the problem, as when i was in a comfortable enviroment like my Home or a Close friends home I could freely drink and feel fine. I decided that i was going to have to do something about it as my friends and I genrally love going into town for a few drinks, My friends helped me get past this by at least one of us in turns drove to town so if I did feel bad I always had a lift home. For the first few months it was great I felt stress free and was able to relax and have a good time, altho I was drinking I would never get totally drunk (jus dont enjoy being wrecked!) After a while I realised that I was fine and that i could go out and relax, and evebtually none of us drove, the first few times made me feel slightly anxious but now Im fine! Still its a shame its not the same for the food on the way home!! God i miss Fast Food!!!


----------



## 21066

I find that when i've had a few, it is one of the few times i feel free from IBS! I presume this is a combination of being relaxed and the numbing. But i am usually suffering with my stomach the next day. I gave up booze for a month and it helped a bit but didn't help enough for me to quit forever. Us reserved Brits need our booze to come out of our shell! Shame really...


----------



## Heated_Heavy

Last night me and my friend stayed up taking shot after shot of whiskey, and this morning I woke up and my stomach is going crazy. Its making this crazy growling sound and it hurts right under my chest area, around my upper stomach.


----------



## 16428

All people are different Heated_Heavy, just remember for next time Whiskey upsets your stomach so is best avoided if possible. Takes a long time to work out what you can and cant drink. good Luck


----------



## WARRAVEN

For me this is a wierd case. So far I've had no problem with alcohol. I wouldn't say I'm a heavy drinker at all, I only drink every few weeks, where I'll have one fun night(AKA I get belligerent, but I don't throw up, I don't have a hangover, and I don't do generally stupid things like fighting and inappropriate things). I have been testing but so far I havn't found anything that sets off my IBS, I have D the next day if I have a sugary drink(smirnoff) and maybe a little nausea(which I've never had associated with IBS). I've drank hard alcohol(yager, yager bombs,captain morgans, tequila,no whiskey tho ,etc.), sugary(smirnoff, and beer(beer pong, beer funnel, keg stand, 5 types of beer).Maybe I'm bragging, but I just don't have a problem. Psychologically it releives a lot of pent up stress and frustration, kind of like a reset. But originally I thought it would definently be a problem for me, but I'll be damned. I havn't even tried whiskey yet though, that seems to be something that would be very risky. The only other problem is when I am drunk I do have a tendency to ignore my food allergies, and I get the munchies, and Wawa is nearby in this area...


----------



## 17761

Lots of discussion about alcohol. Oddly enough, my problem is that I find that after a drink or two I have the confidence to take a train, get on a bus, etc - but then the next day it's dreadful!


----------



## 20237

for me alcohol had the effect of releasing my bowels immediately if not the next day. but i find that i cnt take hard drinks like whiskys i tend to get stomach burns-i prefer beers which have that loose bowel effect on me because i constipate.


----------



## 22144

I get hangovers for days if I drink. It's never a good idea for me.


----------



## 16467

I get sick with beer... and I love beer.. thats a shame. I try to have a good and neat bathroom near by if im going to drink something that I know it will come with a sorprise!!


----------



## AllStrZ

I was suprised i was able to get out of my house yesterday, so i went to a party, and drank my ass off. Although it loosened my bowels (going a 2-3 times) and i had gas, when i woke up the next morning I felt incredibly great with no hangover... Weird.


----------



## 22373

I try to stay away from alcohol because it makes me run to the bathroom and have the shakes. The last time I drank about two shots of smirnoff vodka diluted with sierra mist and cranberry juice- I was feeling horrible a few hours later. Soda upsets my stomach too- Alcohol and Soda the two biggest things and I can't really have them. Sometimes I feel left out because I don't/can't drink.


----------



## 23602

Why is there i dont have any IBS symptoms while being drunk? This i dont understand other than it somehow "changes" the nerve system....


----------



## 16963

> quote:Originally posted by Zaephyr:Why is there i dont have any IBS symptoms while being drunk? This i dont understand other than it somehow "changes" the nerve system....


I don't know. I feel the same way. When I drink I might get bloated, but that's about it. I rarely have an attack.Maybe it's because when you're drunk, you're less stressed out? So anxiety is less of a factor.


----------



## evulienka

With alcohol I feel worse, on the next day I will get diarrhoea and bloating ..it definitely doesnÂ´t help me to feel better. I guess itÂ´s truth that is decreases the stress level and because of it you might feel better.


----------



## 18855

Hi, Just started meds and was wondering if you guys drink while taking any IBS meds, donital etc??? Thanks


----------



## 16229

Depends on the med. Donnotal is probably one you really shouldn't drink with. It increases the effect of alcohol and will make you sleepy. The line of too much alcohol becomes much thinner. If you do drink with it, you should take it easy and make sure not to overdue it.


----------



## 20677

Hi, I'm Leanne and I'm 23 - I was a pretty hardcore 17 yr old back in the day - binge drinking thursday, friday and saturday...but very slowly i realised thast my hangovers were alot more complicated than my friends' - i would be in agony for days on end - my bowels would ache and spasam - i would flit between constipated n diarhea..my legs would ache to the point were i just wanted to saw them off...then this New Years Eve i made a resolution to just stop drinking alcohol....i have noticed a decrease in my day to day pain score usualli it's a 9 or 10 but now it's a 7.5 to an 8 - i don't know if i can stick to it forever i'm only human but until they figure out how to help me..i'm gonna try as many thngs as possible..does anyone know of any food triggers? or any specialised diets for I.B.S?


----------



## xXxCatxXx

Zaephyr said:


> Why is there i dont have any IBS symptoms while being drunk? This i dont understand other than it somehow "changes" the nerve system....


I'm exactly the same. I could be having a really rough day and then as soon as I've had a couple of glasses of wine and start to get drunk I feel like a normal person again. Until the morning comes of course and then I'm 100 times worse!







But it's nice to feel normal for a few hours


----------



## Wingless Cherub

So far I have found that I feel the best the morning after (because as a lot of you have already mentioned, after one or two I am numbed) when I mix Captian with DIET coke . . . the sugar seems to be a trigger for me and using diet sodas as mixers seem to help me a lot


----------



## Stubbs

GOD do i miss rolling rock and rum and cokes. but alas they seem to gum up my works.


----------



## dreday

Stubbs said:


> GOD do i miss rolling rock and rum and cokes. but alas they seem to gum up my works.


I thnk Im the only noe who gets D a couple hours after drinking. I got it really bad after i drink 6 or 7 shots of malibu rum. I had to go 3 times and my intestines made wtaery noises for a couple days after. I guess I can never get drunk, unless I know I'll be home for a week....which isn't likely.


----------



## Wingless Cherub

dreday-have you tried vodka? Someone told me that it is better than malibu because it has less sugar. Dunno if that is true though . . .


----------



## vikitty

I don't drink a lot, because I hate the taste of alcohol.







When I do, I stick to coolers like Bacardi Breezers (rum) and Smirnoff Ice (Vodka), and I only have one. I like Corona, but beer is carbonated, isn't it? Probably not the best thing for my IBS.


----------



## dreday

ive tried vodka. i had like 2 or 3 shots before. nothign happened. but ya the malibu was like magnesium for me. i might just have to try out a few and be at home to see if something will be ok but give me the same affect. i just hate having everyone i know do this stuff and everyone is bugging me to drink and stuff when i just cant!


----------



## Rich C

I find that things like lager/beer get me bloated and give me stomach problems the next day. White wine seems to be the most agreeable with me but being a 28 year old male from a Welsh Valley's area this isn't particularly helpful.....


----------



## unspoken

I also feel left out when other people are drinking. I'm a student and my friends all like to drink but I can't drink anything that has artificial sweeteners or carbonation in it, and very sugary fruit juices make me feel sick, so I'm stuck on the water when they're all getting drunk. I get irritated, bored and depressed when I'm out with them. I sometimes drink white wine but more than one or two glasses drank slowly and I feel sick, so I'm mostly stuck on the water.Most people don't understand and keep telling me to come out with them and drink. Going to clubs is terrible when the music is awful and everyone is drunk and spilling drinks all over you. The last time I went to a club, I was home by midnight because I was so bored.I go to see bands play, that is something I enjoy that doesn't have to involve alcohol, but besides that, I don't have much of a social life, and I feel like I'm missing out.


----------



## psuchick402

I am new here. I totally agree with feeling left out. Before I was able to drink but now, just one drink and I'm sick with D the whole next day. It's so ANNOYING. I just turned 21 in april too. Oh well I guess.


----------



## drivingmenuts

i feel terrible all day after drinking, i get cramps and i have to use the toilet several times, im used to it now though after 5 years. the saving grace is that while im drunk i lose the anxiety, i have a normal night like a normal person, even though i sometimes get gassy. this means i look forward to getting drunk, i much enjoy a night out with friends when im drunk and i take the consequences as they come on the day/s after. if i know im not going to drink i make sure i drive my mates, yeah its not as fun but its giving me a guaranteed way home whenever i need it and it works for me. after 5 years its still a problem, a major part of my life but iv decided to work with it and accepted that its just me. yeah i wish i could give it to someone else for a day just so they can get some perspective but i know that theres worse things that can happen to someone. i also know that somedays id rather be missing a leg than have this but i cope and more importantly i cover my tracks, its more important to me anyhow. i obviously must not have it as bad as alot of you guys and i really feel for you if its worse than me because i bloody hate the ibs d that i get, i just try to not let it rule me, even though i do sometimes.im sorry if that was incoherent, im a bit drunk, hence the posting on the alcohol and ibs subject.thanks for all your time







x


----------



## ghettoblaster

i dont really get hung over unless i mix hard A with beer, but i usually have some weird poops the next morning. I usually drink every other day so my body is pretty immune to it right now. although when i drank once or twice a week i usually had no problem at all.I agree that when u drink you ignore your food allergies and diet, that is what causes the most problems the next morning.2 nights ago i ate ribs and vegan chili nachos along side of a six pack of MGD. There was some definate blood in my toilet the next morning.


----------



## TonyMontana

I usually drink Vodka, i get hangovers the next day and bad sh*ts.. but while im drunk its nice not stressing over my stomach,i can usually go out and party with friends and not always thinkin about the nearest bathroom


----------



## TexasMom

Hi Susan! Alcohol in general makes the gut more permeable, so if you eat anything with it that is a food trigger, that could set you off more than normal. Then, there are components in different types of alcohol that might be problematic for some people...... for example, wine has sulfites - I believe white wine has more sulfites than red. If you're reactive to sulfites, you might also react to non-organic grapes (dusted with sulfites), non-organic dried fruit (same reason), balsamic vinegar. Red wine also has natural chemicals called tyramine and phenylethylamine, which trigger migraines in many people. If yeast is a food trigger, then some fermented alcohols could be a problem....... corn reactive? grain reactive? Some alcoholic beverages contain those. Etc etc......... Everyone is different, which is why it's hard to figure out. Susan


----------



## Normalcy

I am new here and haven't been officially diagnosed yet. I went to my Dr. almost 2 weeks ago and he mentioned it could be, but gave told me to take antacids for 2 weeks. My stomach pain is on my left upper almost under my ribs. I do have the alternate issues though. I was wondering if anyone vomits the next day after a night of drinking. This past Friday we went to a few bars and I had a bunch of drinks? The next day I could not hold anything in my stomach until 5pm and since then my stomach has felt awful. I have to wait a month to get an appointment with a GI specialist, but I feel like if the pain continues I should go to the ER. The Doctors I've talked to aren't very helpful and I am getting frustrated.


----------



## wouldbehero

Hello everybody







my alchole related symptoms have changed alot of the years. When i was younger the vodka would trigger really bad spasms and a bit of D. and back then that was all i drank cos i hated everything else. it was a bit lame to be in a club and then have to leg it off to the grubby toilets and everyone thinking you've had to much







i've noticed that a lot of yous said that Cider effects you worse. but now im a cider drinker and my alchole-IBS problems have gone. perhaps im backwards? now each and every drunken night is relaxed and loverly. I also find it helps to 'release the brown beast' before going out. Helps remove gas and relaxs me cos i aint stressing about whats im my stomach. Kebab is evil, but oh so good!


----------



## *Amz*

Ive never really noticed alcohol having a massive effect on my ibs. When im drinking i will have to go and have a BM a few times before going out, but then im fine, its not diarah just normal. I find this if ive been constipated more than any other time. One time i had to go four times in the early morning, but again not diaerah.The only time ive ever had diaerah, is when i drank whiskey and vodka on a totally empty stomach..god that diaerah was bad..but this would happen to any person even without ibs. I find that if i eat a good dinner before i drink i dont have any problems atal, and spirits are the best to drink for me. Beer makes me gassey and bloated and puke, but some of my frends find this too. Whiskey makes me puke too, even though i luv it so i just stick to vodka. I do notice though i get really bad hangovers, feel really sick the next day really bad! I used to go out drinking most weekends with my friends when i was in school. Too much wehat is my ibs trigger i think, i get bloated and constipated. but my ibs is mild. Ive not drank in weeks though as im on anti-depressants, but in 2 weeks time im off out, wooop!


----------



## SneakerPimp

I stopped drinking alcohol almost altogether. Anything carbonated makes my D VERY bad, and just plain hurts. Hard alcohol I might drink once in a blue moon but I find it too makes me sick.So I just smoke instead.


----------



## johnsteve2009

Interesting article. Thanks for the postmake money from home


----------



## Amz

I found out cider doesnt affect my stomach either! I thought it wud cos it does to loads of peopel i know, but it gets you drunk quick is lovely and doesnt give you diaherah or constipation..unless thats just me.Btw it is 'normal' to get diaherah after a night out, alot of people i know are the same.


----------



## forumcoco

I, myself, happens to have diarrhea every time that i take alcohol, specially beer..so i stopped drinking alcoholic beverages...Best Teeth Whitening Product


----------



## Brian0003

My grandfather was an alcoholic.So I stopped drinking alcohol at the age of 16(And By drinking alcohol- I mean like two of three glasses of wine per year).My stomach is already horrible enough and I've never seen any reason to start such an addictive substance. I'm 22 now and my stomach problems are already bad enough so I don't plan on ever starting alcohol/drugs. I dislike drugs.


----------



## verytired

Are there any supplements i can take after i drink so i don't experience the diarrhea that comes from the IBS


----------



## Thai

Why not....just don't drink?If you know that alcohol is a trigger for D, then why would you drink it?My gosh, so many of us would give anything to know what our trigger(s) is (are) and avoid them like the plague!!!Thai


----------



## verytired

Yes, OBVIOUSLY avoidance is key and YES u avoid it at all cost but that is not what i askedAre there any supplements you can take after you drink to avoid the diarrhea


----------



## Kathleen M.

Not really.Once you get drunk and you are going to have diarrhea that is pretty much it. Now some of the things that people take regularly might blunt the reaction (like Calcium Carbonate, Imodium, antidepressants (but you shouldn't drink much with those)). But none of the "get rid of your hangover" kind of supplements seem to do much to stop the diarrhea, and I'm not sure they really help much with the hangover, either.You could try drinking more water while you are drinking. If you have a glass of water between drinks that helps you flush it out as you drink it, but that sometimes also means you don't get nearly as drunk and pee a lot more during the drinking and a lot people aren't going to do that.You could also try taking an Imodium at bedtime and then another dose right when you get up to slow things down. But that may also slow down the getting all the toxic stuff from the alcohol out of your system.


----------



## jenandrew

alcohol NONO! its about thee worst thing i can do! now i dont drink, i drive instead!


----------



## MrBumwe

Alcohol is a weird one, usually it completely ruins me the next day ,but there have been times when i have woken up feeling absolutley great after a big binge,,, weird huh, now days howevere i completely avoid alcohol i also found sometimes in the past when i am felling a little down or stressed from ibs already drinking makes me depressed or aggressive etc,, sends me loco


----------



## lolzcrazyface

i know right?! it's so frustrating!


----------



## psiloveu

I have IBS-D I noticed if I take some pepto like an hour before I drink, which probably isn't that smart. And have some rice and chicken for dinner, something bland that isn't a trigger, I'm pretty good when I'm drinking. Jager can be a bit of a problem no matter what though.


----------



## phonakins

Alcohol loosens me up... but my main issue is when I'm drinking I tend to eat things I shouldn't. Cheese keeps finding its way into my mouth, the m&ms too, and don't get me started with greasy sausages at a bbq!


----------



## jennyk22

Oddly enough, I drank hard cider all last weekend and my D turned to constipation for the first time ever! So strange...


----------



## snoopyluvsmelots

I am 19 and have recently been diagnosed with mild IBS. I must ask now that I am on these peppermint tablets can I have the odd glass of wine at the weekend and a small bottle of smirnoff Ice during the week?? I am a very light drinker anyway. I drink 1 glass of wine and maybe 2 bottle of smirnoff Ice in the week. I am petite and only 5ft 2ins so I can't drink much without feeling lightheaded anyway. Hehe. Any advice would be great.


----------



## SOSLifeguard

snoopyluvsmelots said:


> I am 19 and have recently been diagnosed with mild IBS. I must ask now that I am on these peppermint tablets can I have the odd glass of wine at the weekend and a small bottle of smirnoff Ice during the week?? I am a very light drinker anyway. I drink 1 glass of wine and maybe 2 bottle of smirnoff Ice in the week. I am petite and only 5ft 2ins so I can't drink much without feeling lightheaded anyway. Hehe. Any advice would be great.


Do be careful with alcohol and meds. Many of the meds given to those suffering from IBS are cholinergic inhibitors (like hyoscyamine), and can also make the symptoms worse, especially the drowsiness. But...I had asked my doctor the same sorts of questions and he had said that it was fine to take things in moderation, but it was more important to note how you felt afterwards, as everyone reacts differently to alcohol and certain medications.


----------



## student1987

hi guys im new to this web site so im not really sure where i start.. ive been ill wiv symptoms for around 6 months. at first i thought i had a reocurring stomach bug.. however last week they diagnosed me with ibs after various blood tests. Im so gutted because i now realise this will never go away and my symptoms are severe. I have really bad runs for 2-3 days then i cant go at all for another 3 days.i cant sleep because my stomach is too painfull. i go to bed in pain and wake up in pain. constant bubbling in my stomach and the feeling like im goin to burst...the topic of alcohol comes along as im starting in uni in less than two weeks. every time i drink alcohol i spend more time in the toilet than i do with my friends and with uni coming up i either become a recluse and stay in whilst every1 parties or go out sober whilst every1 else is drunk.. has any1 got any help on this? im stressing out as i will be moving in with 6 other ppl that i dnt no and have to share bathroom facilities. im scared and getting more anxious with time. can i take over the counter meds to stop some symptoms for a while? katy xx


----------



## Joe F

Hi, a few things that have worked for me have been to stay away from carbonation. Staying away from beer and not mixing with sodas have been key. Take it slow. A large amount of alcohol ot liquid at once an have poor results. Bring a few safe snacks such Sas crackers or pretzels out with you to have in between drinks.I usually try to have a cup of peppermint or chamomile tea before starting to drink also. There's no reason you can't be a normal student but remember to go slow and limit yourself. Your body will thank you all night and the next morning


----------



## policymaker

Hi im 21 and my IBS-D issue isnt that much of a problem as the fear of it happening and the stress I get from that. If I dont watch out my diet or are med-free I might have painful diar 2-3 times per month. However, when I go out I usually ejnoy some alcohol: ive found that a lot of alcohol generally doesnt seem to make me worse(unless it heavy heavy drinking ofc), and just one or two bottles make me feel so much beter(because alcohol boots your enjoyment if ur out for fun). My big finding though is that a bit more alcohol combined with a lot nuts(which every pub/night club serves here) will give me pain and diar. I bet a no brainer for u here, just a heads up though.


----------



## shank

Usually alcohol is good for my IBS at the time I drink it. I think it is because it relieves stress. The next day however my bowels are out of control....:S


----------



## em_t

So glad I found this page! I've been suffering from IBS C for about a year and half and had almost given up on the idea of drinking again ... just wondering if anyone had any suggestions for booze that wouldn't send my system in a tizzy?Unfortunately, though trial and error I know white wine doesn't agree with me, which makes me sad because I love it but vodka and other spirits seem ok. But fizzy drinks seem to leave me gassy and sore! Would love to know any suggestions from anyone for something that won't leave me gassy or bloated - not a good look lol!Would be so nice to drink again so I'm not always the designated driver!


----------



## TheGothChick

Alcohol always makes things worse for me! One weekend I vomited twice the following day and was nauseous for the next 3-4 days. Not fun.


----------



## PoorlyKitten

Jeager and Cider set my IBS-D off terribly, though like others have mentioned I don't begin suffering until the next day most times. As terrible as it is, because it's not until the next day it doesn't put me off drinking either as long as I know I'm not going anywhere the next day.


----------



## janie101

I'm a student and getting drunk is a huge part of most (if not all) my friend's lifestyles. I've established that I can't drink alcopops (usually full of caffeine - which is always a trigger for me), and Beer also doesn't react well. Both of these have led me to have severe D during nights out, which was NOT fun! I will usually be OK if I stick to vodka cranberry, or even sometimes vodka lemonades. Usually whatever I drink will have an effect the next day but if I take two imodiums before I go out then I will not have any problems whatsoever on the actual night, which means no D in clubs or house parties. I do this every time now, I usually don't take it the next day because I'd rather not stop the toxins from getting out of my body.. although I do sometimes if I've got something important to do.


----------



## RobbyB

Actually, the best and fastest cure I've found for an oncoming attack IS alcohol. or at least Elexir D'anvers (37°):_Elixir d'Anvers is a yellow, bittersweet Belgian herbal liqueur invented in 1863. It is thought to be a remedy against colics in horses, as well as stomachache or abdominal pain. _I usually take a sip or 3-4 and I immediately feel relieved (this is probably because of a mental connotation though: it helped me once, so now, just knowing I've got some near me is already a comfort that relaxes me)it gets me through an attack and is effective from the first 1-2 minutes (whereas regular medicine takes about 20-25 minutes)Obviously I never exaggerate, the most I've drunk at 1 time was two small glasses (shots) and it's not nearly enough to make you drunk, just a tiny bit lightheaded.


----------



## LNC

alcohol is an odd beast. I have IBS-C, and beer seems to constipate me a lot, but wine and liquor makes me loose to the point of awful, painful crampy explosive diarrhea.


----------



## Bram

Alcohol has triggered my IBS frequently, one red wine or one beer can do it.Cramps, gas and D follow.My IBS got progressively worse, both in frequency and in pain.The pain at times was truly unbearable.Now I am on dicitel medication since 3 yrs.Frequency went down, and the cramps are now pain lvl 7 instead of 10.I stopped drinking alchol... It is just jot worth it.Frankly, if you cannot have a great time without being drunk, there is something wrong anyway.


----------



## Sugatree87

I mostly drink vodka and an occasional beer. Fruity drinks are my fav, but they can cause me problems, so I just settle for vodka and cranberry most times. Rarely drink.


----------



## Ignea

Alcohol... Oh, I miss being able to drink without worrying. WEll... I usually don't have any problems during the night only in the next day. The weird thing is that past July I drank almost everyday and had... Nothing! Nothing at all!!! I was starting to belive I had in some magical way become cured. But nope. My IBS-D came back.Still... It was fun to have a whole month during vacations to do as I pleased.Beer is the best thing for me, really. Vodka, wine, rum and other things usually make me very sick the next day. But there is none descernible patern.


----------



## katherine3

Nikki said:


> NO! Bacon and Cheese chips are to die for! Its a shame i can't eat them.


I know how you feel!! Cheese is like poison to me, I miss it soo much! (Soy cheese sucks sooo bad)I've found I can eat a small amount of chips if I dabb off the extra fat with a napkin, slightly embarassing but so worth it


----------



## katherine3

Ignea said:


> Alcohol... Oh, I miss being able to drink without worrying. WEll... I usually don't have any problems during the night only in the next day. The weird thing is that past July I drank almost everyday and had... Nothing! Nothing at all!!! I was starting to belive I had in some magical way become cured. But nope. My IBS-D came back.Still... It was fun to have a whole month during vacations to do as I pleased.Beer is the best thing for me, really. Vodka, wine, rum and other things usually make me very sick the next day. But there is none descernible patern.


I've found I can drink stuff on/during holidays as well! I suspect it may be a stess related thing as during the holidays I tend to be very relaxed...If only I could be that relaxed all the time!


----------



## Madi M

Okay, first post yay! I just got back from Cancun on spring break. So lots of drinking then. I was fine till about the 4th day and I have IBS-A but man I had to stay in my room the whole day cause I just felt nasty! I'm home now and still feeling gross. Do people find alcohol in general to be a trigger? Or just drinks with sugars and beers?


----------



## Brianmay1975

The worst part with alcohol IBS-wise are the hangovers. Waking up hungover makes my IBS go wild. So I avoid getting very drunk, in order to not get a hangover the next day. I usually manage this, as I only need a small quantity of alcohol to get a buzz (my tolerance is very low) and I'm content with the effects of even small doses. Some other times, like last New Year's Eve, after a whole night of wine and caffeine pills (for some reason, I believed the "upper" effect I get from the pills could combine nicely with the alcohol - huge mistake, as they cancelled each other and I always had the impression that I was sober when in fact I wasn't, so I kept taking more of both), the next morning I had to face hell. Never again...Other than that, I'm usually fine with alcohol, but I never take it on an empty stomach. Beer is a no-no. Wine is good for me and I have no problem with liquor. My go-to drink is usually a Baccardi Breezer. For all its carbonation, I'm fine with it and it gives me just the buzz I'm looking for.


----------



## austy

Hi Everyone,I had one of the best colons I was able to stop my poo 2 days in case of travel and could have even 3 bm per day at will.But from last 2 years i became alcoholic and now i have been daignosed with IBS i do believe its due to alcohol.Any suggestions..


----------



## Roisin

Hi i'm a 20 year old uni student who has recently (6 months) been diagnosed with IBS. But I've started to notice that I now don't tolerate alcohol very well. I'm generally fine whilst drinking but the next day, i get bad cramps, spasms and a lot more frequent toilet trips. This happens even if i only have like 2 drinks. I'm normally a spirit drinking, vodka and whisky, but I was wondering if anyone had suggests of any types of alcohol that are less likely to cause problems as its really annoying being at uni and not being able to drink.


----------



## Ignea

Roisin said:


> Hi i'm a 20 year old uni student who has recently (6 months) been diagnosed with IBS. But I've started to notice that I now don't tolerate alcohol very well. I'm generally fine whilst drinking but the next day, i get bad cramps, spasms and a lot more frequent toilet trips. This happens even if i only have like 2 drinks. I'm normally a spirit drinking, vodka and whisky, but I was wondering if anyone had suggests of any types of alcohol that are less likely to cause problems as its really annoying being at uni and not being able to drink.


As everything else, it is diferent for each person, I think. If I don´t mix my drinks I usually don´t get that bad on the next day (altough I always tend to have a bit of a diarheia). Have you tried taking immolium before drinking? For me, half a pill (of 2mg) will do it. But some people need more.


----------



## Guenon

Maybe the worst(or best?) thing about IBS is the way it "interfers" with the buzz with even mild symtoms. Everything great about getting drunk is ruined. I get a mild headache, mild dizziness, yet can still drink. It just isn't quite the same when "IBS free" though.

You really don't want to drink anymore. The good effects are gone.


----------



## rellybelly17

red wine is pretty much the only thing that I can drink and not flair; good thing I love it


----------



## Jenni33

Hello! So I'm new here i just found this site today! I am 23 and have suffered from a mix of ibs-d and ibs-c for years but the past year and a half it's become a daily issue to where im in pain all day everyday and either need to run to a restroom or not be able to go while dealing with the gas and cramps all day and night so makes me hide away at home and have to deny invitations to go out because it extremely effects my social life and is extremely embarrassing!! I I went through a yr of drs appts and tests with no help except finding out I have extreme inflammation with no plan to help and diagnosed with ibs so to pretty much stop being stressed and sorry for ya! Instead of dealing with it and eating what i want while partying every weekend and being miserable I went to a nutritionist about a month ago and she has been great and very helpful but I had to quit drinking and completely change my diet to no wheat, dairy, gluten, or sugar while only eating soft foods like soup for lunch and dinner, eggs and protein shakes for breakfast and a snack to heal my body and decrease inflammation! I'm happy to be finally getting proper help and on the road to recovery but I know i wont ever be on a normal diet or be able to drink and have to deal with this for the rest of my life! I can't help but be depressed at the whole situation that I can't drink and party with my friends like I used to or even go out to eat at most places and do normal social activities because I'm so restricted! I'm trying to keep positive but it gets so depressing when everyone around you can do it and you can't and I just wish i had someone my age to talk to about it who understands what I'm going thru from experience and knows how I feel! How to stay positive in a great but depressing situation?! I'm happy to be healthy and sooo happy to be getting some relief because its even more depressing and emberrasing to have to deal with it on a daily basis and I'm also getting used to the diet but how to deal with going out and not being emberrassed that i have a restricted diet and cant eat at most places plus have to order a very restrcited meal and how to deal with not getting depressed when i go out and cant drink or party like i used to while still having fun? It's so great to be getting help I'm just having trouble with the social side of it that I miss since I was always the fun, cute, outgoing girl who loved to party!


----------



## rellybelly17

I would just like to have a quick little rant here  So, after reading this thread I made a video blog on this topic (it is posted on my blog) with as many tips as I could think of. I really liked it, and thought it might helps the younger IBS sufferers out, so I posted everywhere, including another support group site. I have only belonged to that site for a few weeks, and the people there are NOT as welcoming and nice as the people here (I've been on this one for a couple years). This lady commented on my video, bashing me for encouraging people to drink and that NOBODY with IBS should EVER have alcohol. LADY, I AM 23 YEARS OLD. If I want to have a drink, I'm gonna! K rant over


----------



## pepperidge

Hey Arielle, I watched your that video of yours and found it inspiring/helpful! Never mind what others say


----------



## rellybelly17

thank you! sometimes I feel like (older) people forget what it is like to be young and want nothing more than to have friends or fit in......


----------



## risingstars

Going off of what rellybelly17 said, as young people I think we shouldn't let IBS control our lives. It is ok to go out and have a little fun sometimes. In fact, since I have had IBS-C, my best movements have been when I have had the most fun, sometimes even forgetting I have IBS.

But in terms of alcohol and drugs, if you wish to partake in it, it is very important to do you best and maintain your health. Keep doing what works for you, whether it be exercise and diet, keep well hydrated no matter what the event or drug, and always always always do whatever you are doing in moderation.


----------



## younger92

anything carbonated like beer or champaigne makes my ibs flare up awful


----------



## Dr. Dani

Alcohol has been proven to be of the biggest IBS food/substance triggers, because it can act as a direct gut lining irritant. And yes, just like some people's experience here, sometimes one type of alcohol is worse than others, but for some, any alcoholic drink is an issue. Sometimes just having one serving with a meal that is easy to tolerate (ie. food that has no IBS food triggers in it) reduces the problem, and can let you enjoy a drink out socially without having a surprise symptom attack.


----------



## Michael Lam

bum


----------



## IvyWinter

Thing is, beer can give the most normal person diarrhea, so when you have IBS it can be worse! im actually working from home today because i drank 3 beers last night and ended up running to the bathroom multiple times today. I think its out of my system. but ugh. Andi love beer (im a craft beer snob lol). I find wine and liquor do less damage to me, generally. I might have to cut down the beer :-/


----------



## cmg1217

It is really funny, I had a wedding that I had to go to and was drinking kamikazie's ( had about 5), took a shot of hennesey, and a shot of moon shine and my stomach was fine there and the next day i had no hang over and my stomach was fine. IBS patient's are not suppose to drink alcohol, usually it makes people worse but for me its the total opposite, and I have never been a drinker growing up. However I can not handle wine for some reason. WIERD RIGHT???


----------



## niamh23

Beer makes me so gassy although Miller is actually ok. I've started drinking gin and tonic. I know the carbonation of the tonic water is bad but I find my stomach is fine after it, sometimes even relaxed!


----------



## Amanda Hurley

I found I can drink wine just fine but beer almost immediately sets me off. After one I feel pressure and cramps and all I want to do is go home. It's such a shame too because I really do enjoy a good beer .


----------



## kat_hy

I developed IBS-D my second year of college and since then have definitely seen a decrease in my drinking. However, I find that when I do drink, I actually feel a lot better when I drink a lot (enough to get me drunk as opposed to 1 or 2 shots). It's the strangest thing, but as soon as I take those shots my stomach settles down and I feel a lot better. This is only for liquors high in % though. Beer and wine usually don't cut it and actually make me feel pretty sick after. I guess it has a lot to do with the relaxing effect and de-stressing effects of the alcohol. Also, for those with IBS-D, I suggest taking an Imodium or some Pepto before a heavy night out. You'll be a lot happier the next morning.

As for hangover cures, the days I take the Imodium or Pepto the night before I feel fine. The Pepto is especially good for this as it coats your stomach and I find it has a soothing effect. (prob not that good to take all the time though because of the aspirin in it) I also make sure to drink water throughout the night. Have a bottle of water and use it as your chaser. That way you don't forget to drink it. Something with broth in it is good to eat the next morning - I usually order some pho.


----------



## PajamaKitty

Alcohol fucks me up baddd!! UGH! If I drink, the next day my IBS-A is on super IBS-D mode and the stomach cramps or horrible and I swear it feels like acid is burning the lining of my intestines... I mean, a glass of wine usually isn't too bad, but hard alcohol tends to be a no go. I am interested to hear that some hard liquors are okay for ppl and some arent. I haven't experimented too much because the next day pain is just NOT worth it.

I was diagnosed at 21, I am now going on 25... it used to suck SO MUCH that I couldn't drink but honestly I am happily used to it at this point. I kind prefer it, it is fun being the sober one to witness all my friends crazy shenanigans!


----------



## vanessa6801

I find that when I take shots, I'm fine.

Any fizzy drinks are a no no


----------



## leanne2205

I'm very new to IBS as I've only just been diagnosed. my stomach has been a bit bad atm and im going to a party tomorrow, would drinking be okay? im going to take Imodium in case anyway but im worried i'll need the bathroom while im there... p.s the only drink i usually have is vodka and coke


----------



## Gainastyle

Got diagnosed 1 month ago with IBS and i immidietly switched to a low fodmap diet. And after just one week, i am a new man. Its hard to navigate through the world of IBS friendly food, let alone alcohol.

I love beer. I usually drank atleast one bottle a day. My favorites were wheat beer, brown ale, amber ale and stouts. All of these beers give me the worst D ever. Painful spasm that can make a grown man cry of pain, and really painful BM.

I have replaced it with vodka and rum. That seems to be going very well and i can drink a bottle of rum and half a bottle of vodka in a night and not get any noticeble D.

My consumption is high, im aware of that. But id like to share it so that others might learn from my experiences in what kind of alcohol works and does not work for me.


----------



## jza

I react very differently to different types of alcohol (with SIBO-C). Clear liquor often actually helps. I can usually go the next morning if I've had some rum, gin, or vodka. Red wine, beer, and dark liquor all make my symptoms worse.


----------

